# First Thoughs on God this morning ...



## jrdnoland (Jan 10, 2010)

What was the first thought you had of God this morning?

Mine was, God does nothing because it's the right thing to do; all He does is RIGHT because He does it.


----------



## baron (Jan 10, 2010)

Mine was of Jehovah tsidkenu.


----------



## glorifyinggodinwv (Jan 10, 2010)

jrdnoland said:


> What was the first thought you had of God this morning?
> 
> Mine was, God does nothing because it's the right thing to do; all He does is RIGHT because He does it.



This is a good question for me to consider each and every day! Thanks for posting it.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm not really sure. Before I went to bed last night I blatantly sinned against the Lord and was so tired and disheartened by my actions that I fell asleep, albeit uncomfortably. I woke up pretty early, deeply troubled by my sin. While I don't know what exactly I prayed, I repented and begged the Lord to empower the preacher today. I asked Him to be active in the hearts of the church attendees and to not let my sin drive the Spirit away. I was terrified of the Spirit being driven away because of the grief I may have caused in willing ungodliness. After praying for a bit I went back to sleep. And church today was glorious. Praise the Lord.


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 10, 2010)

I too woke up this morning begging that God would save us and bless us; and was very comforted by promises in things I am reading, and esp. in church from His word.


----------



## TeachingTulip (Jan 10, 2010)

jrdnoland said:


> What was the first thought you had of God this morning?
> 
> Mine was, God does nothing because it's the right thing to do; all He does is RIGHT because He does it.



Having had some eye problems, the first thing I did was grab my specs, and when I knew I could still see, I thanked God for my vision.

Then, being 69 years old, I thanked God I was awake, conscious, and still breathing and that He had given me another day to live, regardless of what the day would entail. . .

Then, after struggling with tons of bedding, and putting my feet on the carpet, I thanked God I could still rise and walk without aid.

The older you get, the more simple things remind you of the goodness of God . . .


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 11, 2010)

> The older you get, the more simple things remind you of the goodness of God . . .



What a wonderful thing to look forward to


----------



## Andres (Jan 11, 2010)

I went to bed too late last night, so waking up this morning I was really tired. I stumbled into the shower and as I was standing there letting the water just run down my face I just thought about how blessed I am that He chose me when He didn't have to. Of course I thanked Him and told Him how grateful I was for that and for this day. I mentioned in another thread that I am working on memorizing the Shorter Catechism this year, so I recited the first four questions (what I have memorized so far) a few times and I just dwelled on His goodness and mercy. I have also been given the privelege to share something at an FCA meeting so I thought on what I might share and I am thinking about sharing from John 3 - "you must be born again".


----------

